# Goose shell turned floater?



## florida boi (Jul 29, 2012)

Has anyone ever converted their goose shell decoys into floaters? I just got a set of four shells and have rigged them to float and it looks okay. Just wondering if anyone else has tried this.


----------



## acemedic1 (Jul 29, 2012)

Can you post pics?  I was thinking about trying this myself


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jul 29, 2012)

I have a doz supermags, they have brown pipe insulation around the bottom, drill small holes with one in the center from just below the head and equal spacing all around both sides and zip tie the pipe insulation.  Also added a lead weight to the tail to keep the wind from blowing it over.  Your anchor line is attached to the center front tie, not sure if I have pics or not handy, the decoys are over my father in laws right now, sthis is the only decent one I have right now.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jul 29, 2012)

Or you can try this, no personal experience with this http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/floatersfromshells.php

I like them with the pipe insulation around the base to stack them, I will try to get some pics today.


----------



## florida boi (Jul 31, 2012)

I took cheep walmart pool noodle floats. the long foam tube type. I drilled three holes in the the shell along the bottom and then just ran a nail from the outside through the hole into the foam which i ran along the inside right at the bottom. that way i can simply pool the nails out and stack the shells and just throw the floats in a bag. I tried them in the lake and they where very stable even with a jerk string but there wasnt much wind so i dont know how they will do in a lot of wind. I will try and get some pictures soon.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jul 31, 2012)

The zip ties do good, but if the wind gets above @ 35 MPH, they do not ride as well.  Just add an oz or so of lead to the tail, seems to stabilize them until the wind gets too rough.  Also, do not put them on ice, they will freeze (don't ask me how I know), but for $100, already rigged, I can't complain, they have had a lot of birds shot over them.


----------



## justlovetohunt82 (Jul 22, 2013)

I am looking to do this before the early season starts so if any of you have pictures it would be appreciated.


----------



## J Gilbert (Jul 23, 2013)

Haven't done it, but we've talked about turning some shells a buddy was given into floaters using noodles (as mentioned above) and long bolts with wingnuts so that it's possible to remove them, but not absolutely necessary


----------

